# Anyone Due on or around Aug 30, 2012?



## SweetPea0903

I thought it would be fun to add friends with the same due dates so we can compare stories and have someone to relate to. :)


----------



## bees

Hi! I'm due between Aug 28-Sept 1 (depending on what you go by). :)


----------



## sbl

Hey girls :hugs:

I'm due the 26th of Aug. 

xxx


----------



## lovelylaura

I'm around 5 weeks so I think it makes it the end of august beginning of September :) this is my second my first is only 5 months x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hi ladies,

Im due August 29th!


----------



## lynze_an

Hi everyone!
September 3 here, so early, i'm still terrified and cautiously excited


----------



## someone23

Hello ladies.. Im due Aug. 28, 2012!!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hows everyone feeling?


----------



## tulip80

hi .. according to my last period date my due date would be 28-29 Aug. but havent got a positive pregnancy test yet. i am 4 days up my expected periods date. anyone of you due on 28 aug got positive tests ??


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Im due the 29th and I get strong positives, Ive got bfp since 9dpo.


----------



## ashleyann

Haven't had a doctor's appt. yet but according to O - Due date would be August 26th!


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi ladies! :) I'm due August 31st. I have a telephone appointment coming up on the 28th with a nurse. I'm likely to be seen sometime in mid-January.


----------



## mixedbeautyx

My first appt is Friday :)


----------



## SweetPea0903

My first appt isn't until January 11th... :( 

They set up an appt for me on January 23rd for my exam and an ultrasound... I can't wait!!

What symptoms is everyone having??

I'm having...
Loss of appetite
Cramping
Bloating
Very very very sore BB's
Some nausea at times
And, I'm exhausted constantly...
I've also been having trouble falling asleep at night...Has anyone else had this problem??


----------



## SweetPea0903

mixedbeautyx said:


> My first appt is Friday :)

Keep us posted on how it goes!! :) Good luck!!


----------



## SweetPea0903

lynze_an said:


> Hi everyone!
> September 3 here, so early, i'm still terrified and cautiously excited

You're due on our 1st Anniversary!!!
:wedding:
I'm wondering, with my date being Aug 30th, if I could possibly run into delivering on Sept 3rd. That would be so funny.


----------



## lynze_an

That would be neat if you had it on your anniversary sweetpea! Oh and your symptoms are identical to mine except my boobs are just a little sore so far


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I will keep everyone updated. My only symptoms are headache, hungry and backaches.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Symptoms: Very hungry, sore boobs, on and off cramping.


----------



## djbutton01

I am due August 31. I am having pretty much the same symptoms no appetite, bloating, feeling full or a little pressure, acidy stomach, tired. I am having some brown spotting, is anyone else?


----------



## storm4mozza

Hi im due baby number 2 on August 18th x


----------



## SweetPea0903

djbutton01 said:


> I am due August 31. I am having pretty much the same symptoms no appetite, bloating, feeling full or a little pressure, acidy stomach, tired. I am having some brown spotting, is anyone else?

I had some tan spotting right before my missed period


----------



## feeble

I'm due 22nd. Still doing the odd pregnancy test, they are really strong! 

Getting some localised pains at the top of my uterus today, which is odd... But normal I think 

Have a scan on the 5th Jan, will be 7+1... Just praying til then...


----------



## mrstwooie

I'm soooo excited! This was our 12th cycle. Over the moon to have got in within the year! I was getting worried......!:happydance:
Symptoms have been:
Loss of appitite
Gurgly stomach at night and in the morning
Very sore boobs
Teeny bit crampy
Extra tired, I think, I am pretty snoozy anyway....

Congratulations to all of you too!:happydance:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Congrats everyone!! :)

Unfortunately, I don't know for sure whats going to happen with mine... I woke up this morning with bleeding (somewhat clotty), almost like I'd be getting my period. The on call doctor said it could be 1 of 3 things,

1. Since it's my first pregnancy, she said she sees it a lot that women spot and pass a clot here and there.
2. My hubby and I had sex a few times in the past 3 days, she said that could cause it as well.
3. She said it could be a miscarriage,

She told me if I wanted I could go to the ER to make me feel better, but she said she didn't see the absolute need to. She is going to make sure I get in to the office tomorrow for sure so they can do an internal, ultrasound, and some bloodwork. I don't know if they'd really see anything on the ultrasound at 4 weeks 5 days, but I guess they will do one.

Has anyone else had this happen to them at 4 weeks?? Any suggestions?? I'm just hoping its one of the better 3 causes causing it... I'm so nervous.


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi everyone, I may be due Aug 30th. Will find out this week in case I am 1 month farther along!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Jemma0717 said:


> Hi everyone, I may be due Aug 30th. Will find out this week in case I am 1 month farther along!

Congrats hun!!:hugs:


----------



## anne.hopeful

Due beginning of August, but happy to make new friends! I am having very sore boobs, some food aversions and tiredness.....but happy to feel these as I take that as a good sign!


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey ladies...how dark are your test lines? I feel like mine are so dark (and they show up right away) which is why I feel farther along...maybe not? I could be 8 weeks because AF was soo weird in November
 



Attached Files:







12261133.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Mine are that dark.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey ladies...how dark are your test lines? I feel like mine are so dark (and they show up right away) which is why I feel farther along...maybe not? I could be 8 weeks because AF was soo weird in November

Mine looked the same.


----------



## Jemma0717

Good, thanks ladies!


----------



## feeble

i'm 5 weeks and 4 days and my tests are so so dark that they are darker than the control line! 

if i do an OPK its crazy, like the test line is sucking ink from the control!


----------



## MrsSnails

I just found out friday!! So I am about the end of August as well!! I would love some bump buddies!! 

Congrats to all y'all that got there :bfp: this past week!


----------



## kcoennen

Im also due August 30! We just found out this past Friday at 16dpo. Ill get my first hcg results back tomorrow, then set up my first appointment. Did any of you tell your parents on Christmas?


----------



## Mrskg

Hiya my EDD is 27th of aug x it will be baby no4 I have 3 daughters x I've had 3 losses in the last 6 months but feeling really positive this time x I have an early scan booked for 20th jan my booking in is 1st feb an my 12wk scan is on 16th feb so least got something to keep me going x 

Sweet pea how are you doing has the bleeding stopped? have you tested again? With my 2 early losses my positives were faint an never got any darker so hopefully yours being dark is a good sign x my tests were neg day after bleeding x I'm praying things work out for you xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Congrats, Snails!! :) 

Kco~ I didn't, DH was tempted to let everyone know, but I talked him out of it. Did you tell your parents?


----------



## Brianswify

Hi ladies Im due August 30th :) We found out on the 17th. Im super excited but nervous due to previous miscarriages. Im optimistic about this on though.

The begining of last week I had nausea just a little. Its gone now
the past few days I have been really tired and hungry as soon as I get up.
Oh and a weird on Armpit pain

Congrats to you all!!


----------



## Riliye

I haven't had an appointment yet, but according to my o date I'll be due at approximately September 2nd! I found out on Christmas Eve morning...really thought I was totally out this month but at 13 DPO got the darkest line I've ever seen. I'd post a pic for it here but it's kind of big and I don't want to take up the whole screen, haha. 

I'm kind of freaking out due to a previous loss, but today has been a very positive day. I stopped charting my BBT as of last night because it was just too stressful. 

As far as symptoms go, I don't really have many. I'm extra tired once evening rolls around and I'm noticing some blue veins on the girls (that one's a new one as of today!)...a touch of nausea here or there, mostly due to my newly sensitive nose. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Mrskg

Hey there brain an riliye Congrats x I'm totally with you on the nervousness praying we all get our sticky beans x are you getting early scan? Xxx


----------



## feeble

i'm pretty good this evening, had a lovely 2 hour sleep this morning was LOVELY! Bless my darling OH for letting me go back to bed

Tomorrow he is working though, so its just me and the boy and i have a whole heap of cleaning up to do! 

I am really looking forward to this coming year, i think its going to be a cracker. We will get a new home, new baby and Liam will get paid a bit more money in September which is getting closer and closer every month :) 

first scan on the 5th Jan so if everything is okay then, i think it will set a precident for the rest of the year :)

How are you doing? xx


----------



## Mrskg

Glad to hear things looking good feeble can't wait to hear how your scan goes xx I've got to the 20th to wait x I think I'm a little emotional just cried my eyes out watching the end of dirty dancing lol xxx


----------



## Riliye

Mrskg said:


> Hey there brain an riliye Congrats x I'm totally with you on the nervousness praying we all get our sticky beans x are you getting early scan? Xxx


Thanks! Congrats to you as well! As for the early scan, I'm not sure yet...apparently all the docs here in town are still closed for Christmas, and I haven't even been able to schedule an appt yet. Last time I lost the baby at 4(+5)weeks, and that's 4 days away. I'll be glad when it passes so I can stop holding my breath. If it's offered, I'm totally taking an early scan, though. Until then, I'll keep my fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## feeble

I hope the scan goes well, its so early... 7+1 so i am quite interested to see what a wee bean looks like so young... i have had a scan at 9+4 but thats my earliest so far! I just hope everything is okay x


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey ladies for my symptoms I have just been super tired and already gained 5 lbs.....crazy! I am calling my Dr tomorrow set up my first appt and figure out my hcg levels....not sure If the will do a scan but maybe because of my previous mc and my unknown lmp! Congrats to all of you!


----------



## Mrskg

Riliye I'm just passed my early losses point an breathed a sigh of relief just glad I'm getting early scan I'll be 8/4 need it because even though I have symptoms I had strong symptoms up till 12 wk's with mmc an baby ad stopped growing at 6 so this is still a worry but I'm really optimistic had a few medium readings an they all told me dec so totally trusting in my spirits right now x what ar your tests like with my early losses they never got any darker than faint this time they are super strong xx my due date of mmc would have been new yrs eve so going to do a digi on that day hoping to see 3+ x really hope you manage to get an early scan for peace of mind xxx

Feeble I'm sure everything will be fine sending you lots of sticky dust x ive ben looking at early scan pics so I'm prepared if there's not much to see as long as my wee beany is there with. Strong hb I'll be over the moon xx

Congrats Jemma xxx


----------



## mzladyt

Hi.. I'm due on August 27


----------



## SweetPea0903

Mrskg said:


> Sweet pea how are you doing has the bleeding stopped? have you tested again? With my 2 early losses my positives were faint an never got any darker so hopefully yours being dark is a good sign x my tests were neg day after bleeding x I'm praying things work out for you xxx

I'm hanging in there. I will be going to my OBGYN tomorrow to see whats going on. Cramps aren't as bad anymore and my back isn't bothering me as much, however, I am still bleeding. It seems like my normal period would be. My breasts aren't hurting as much as they were either. So I'm just wondering of that's not a good sign... I'll keep you posted. Thanks for asking I really appreciate it. Just trying to stay positive at the current moment.


----------



## kcoennen

Pinkorblue11 said:


> Congrats, Snails!! :)
> 
> Kco~ I didn't, DH was tempted to let everyone know, but I talked him out of it. Did you tell your parents?

Yes we told our parents and families (aunts and uncles). We told them all bc we live out of state and wouldn't see them again til June. We just told them not to tell anyone.


----------



## Riliye

Mrskg said:


> Riliye I'm just passed my early losses point an breathed a sigh of relief just glad I'm getting early scan I'll be 8/4 need it because even though I have symptoms I had strong symptoms up till 12 wk's with mmc an baby ad stopped growing at 6 so this is still a worry but I'm really optimistic had a few medium readings an they all told me dec so totally trusting in my spirits right now x what ar your tests like with my early losses they never got any darker than faint this time they are super strong xx my due date of mmc would have been new yrs eve so going to do a digi on that day hoping to see 3+ x really hope you manage to get an early scan for peace of mind xxx

I'm hoping I can talk the doc into an early scan...because I never saw a doc for the chemical pregnancy I had LAST month, so technically...even though my BBT chart shows that I ovulated and my temps plummeted when I started bleeding, I suppose it's possible that I'm actually something like 9 weeks instead of 4, although I find that highly unlikely, since I had a pretty clear ovulation date and you don't ovulate if you're still prego. Oh geez I hope not, since the 4 weeks between I did all KINDS of non-pregnancy-friendly activities!

This test was very dark -- There's a comparison pic in my journal which is linked in my siggy if you want to take a peek. So far I've been doing good to stay positive. It was 4(+2) last time when every single one of my symptoms disappeared, and I've been as symptomatic as ever today. Feeling pretty good about this one so far.


----------



## Emmy0320

Hi! I'm due on August 30th. We got the positive result on 12/22 and can't wait! I'm glad I found a thread with people due around the same time. I've been reading other threads but am so much earlier than a lot of people it's hard to relate.

So far I've had a l lot of cramping and am tired. I've only had a little bit of nausea... overall nothing too crazy!


----------



## brooke1993

Congrats to you all I am due Sept 2nd


----------



## brooke1993

I got my bfp on 12/24 but had a superrrr faint bfp on 12/23 but I wasnt convinced,Got my bfp with a digi today.I feel tired BUT am not sleeping as much as I was before I became preggers and also boobs are only hurtful if pressed,I am hoping that this is ok and I have had a few dizzy spells and headaches otherwise feeling good.I hope your all feeling good :)


----------



## Riliye

Congrats, brooke! We got our BFP on the same day! Hah, I wasn't even expecting anything this cycle -- the only reason I tested was to be SURE I could drink some of the champagne at the Christmas party that was later in the day. Glad I did! What DPO were you when you tested?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

kcoennen said:


> Pinkorblue11 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Snails!! :)
> 
> Kco~ I didn't, DH was tempted to let everyone know, but I talked him out of it. Did you tell your parents?
> 
> Yes we told our parents and families (aunts and uncles). We told them all bc we live out of state and wouldn't see them again til June. We just told them not to tell anyone.Click to expand...

That's understandable, I'll bet they're excited for you both! :) 

Congrats Emmy and Brooke! 

Keeping you and your little bean in my thoughts, SweetPea. :hugs:


----------



## Miasmummy09

Hi girls...I am due 1st September 2012 :) found out on 21st Dec..so excited, this will be our 2nd baby and my 3rd pregnancy this year after losing two babies :( Praying that all is ok this time. Nice to find people due the same time. Congrats to all :) x x x


----------



## Roxybys

I am due Aug 31st!!!


----------



## Kms

Hi!! I am new to this site but have been following a couple of threads for the last few weeks. I received my bfp on Dec 23, which was a wonderful Christmas surprise for us. We did tell our families because we are from out of province and wanted to do it face to face, hopefully we don't get any bad news! 
I am due August 27:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kms

Oh and HH 9 months for everyone, especially over the next 10 weeks or so:thumbup:

As far as symptoms, my boobs are really sore, I am nauseous most of the time but nothing outrageous yet (although I did not get to fully partake in the turkey dinners this week because I wasn't able to even think about eating it without getting nauseous:cry:) I am also NOT sleeping, which is freaking me out because I am assuming you need more sleep not less when pregnant


----------



## brooke1993

Hi I am unsure what dpo I was but I think 9 or 10 :) Congrats!


----------



## Roxybys

Kms said:


> Oh and HH 9 months for everyone, especially over the next 10 weeks or so:thumbup:
> 
> As far as symptoms, my boobs are really sore, I am nauseous most of the time but nothing outrageous yet (although I did not get to fully partake in the turkey dinners this week because I wasn't able to even think about eating it without getting nauseous:cry:) I am also NOT sleeping, which is freaking me out because I am assuming you need more sleep not less when pregnant

I have not been sleeping either, is that one of the pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## Riliye

brooke1993 said:


> Hi I am unsure what dpo I was but I think 9 or 10 :) Congrats!

Oh cool, I'm just a couple days ahead of you then. =) I tested at 13 dpo.


Update: I just got my first appointment scheduled! I'm seeing the doc at 1030 on January 11th! Oh man now it seems real. I'm a little worried that I won't make it that far...but if I do I should definitely see baby, right? Or at least...something?


----------



## Emmy0320

Just curious as to when everyone's first appointment will be. Right now I'm trying to work out insurance stuff. I have a comprehensive plan through school (I'm in grad school) but I can't schedule an appointment right now because when the ob/gyn office calls my insurance co. they say that it's going to expire in a few days (which it will- but it will renew when the quarter starts on 01/03/12 and my tuition payment goes through so there is no lapse in coverage. Normally I'm seen through the student health center, but because I'm pregnant they need to refer me out, so I've chosen my ob and I guess now we just wait until the new quarter starts. UGH!

Also, my husband has been trying to get me on his insurance since we got back from the honeymoon (so that I don't have to pay for student health insurance next quarter) on 12/17 (yes this is a honeymoon baby, hehe) even before we knew I was pregnant. With the holidays though he's not getting his phone calls returned. 

This is VERY frustrating. We're both the kind of people that ALWAYS have good coverage but use it only for routine check ups. It's so annoying that when we need it people are making it tough. 

At least there's comfort in knowing that the insurance is there and it's simply an administrative issue that should be cleared up in a few days. I'm hoping he can get me on his soon so I can ditch the studet insurance, but if need be I'll keep it another quarter). 

I'm kinda bummed though as I was hoping to get to the doctor sooner rather than later, but the office said they usually see people for their first appointment between 7 and 9 weeks, so I guess I will have to wait regardless. 

Sorry to be so long winded, just had to get it off my chest... and just out of curiosity again, how far along will you be at your first appointment?


----------



## Ashleybmomo

hey gals, i am due August 24th! yay for being huge and blimpy in the heat of summer....NOT. (it gets in the 100's here.) LOL


----------



## Jemma0717

Emmy0320 said:


> Just curious as to when everyone's first appointment will be. Right now I'm trying to work out insurance stuff. I have a comprehensive plan through school (I'm in grad school) but I can't schedule an appointment right now because when the ob/gyn office calls my insurance co. they say that it's going to expire in a few days (which it will- but it will renew when the quarter starts on 01/03/12 and my tuition payment goes through so there is no lapse in coverage. Normally I'm seen through the student health center, but because I'm pregnant they need to refer me out, so I've chosen my ob and I guess now we just wait until the new quarter starts. UGH!
> 
> Also, my husband has been trying to get me on his insurance since we got back from the honeymoon (so that I don't have to pay for student health insurance next quarter) on 12/17 (yes this is a honeymoon baby, hehe) even before we knew I was pregnant. With the holidays though he's not getting his phone calls returned.
> 
> This is VERY frustrating. We're both the kind of people that ALWAYS have good coverage but use it only for routine check ups. It's so annoying that when we need it people are making it tough.
> 
> At least there's comfort in knowing that the insurance is there and it's simply an administrative issue that should be cleared up in a few days. I'm hoping he can get me on his soon so I can ditch the studet insurance, but if need be I'll keep it another quarter).
> 
> I'm kinda bummed though as I was hoping to get to the doctor sooner rather than later, but the office said they usually see people for their first appointment between 7 and 9 weeks, so I guess I will have to wait regardless.
> 
> Sorry to be so long winded, just had to get it off my chest... and just out of curiosity again, how far along will you be at your first appointment?

I called today to schedule my first appt and my family doesn't have insurance. I go to a clinic that I pay based on income which isn't bad since I'm still considered a college student. Anyways, I go in tomorrow to "confirm" the pregnancy with the dr but then they said I don't come back till 10 weeks! I'm going to ask about that because 1- I've had a mc before and 2- I don't even know how far along I am. I hope they check my hcg levels....I also want an early scan so I have to look into that


----------



## Emmy0320

Thank you! I can go to the health center to confirm the pregnancy but will have to wait for a full appointment with an ob. I hope they get you an early appointment to make sure baby is safe and for peace of mind!


----------



## Emmy0320

Thank you! I can go to the health center to confirm the pregnancy but will have to wait for a full appointment with an ob. I hope they get you an early appointment to make sure baby is safe and for peace of mind!

EDIT: sorry about the double message. I kept getting error messages from internet explorer and didn't realize it went thorugh.


----------



## Jemma0717

I'll let you know tomorrow what they say:)


----------



## Happygurl

Hi, I'm due August 26th! I found out the 13th I think, at 9 Dpo. My first ultrasound will be at 7+3. I was in town for the holidays so I told pretty much my whole family! Couldn't help it! Hopefully everything turns out okay.

So far I cry a LOT, and I'm so tired it's like the walking dead. Been taking 2 hour naps during the holidays, but worried what I'll do when I have to go back to work! Anyone else exhausted?


----------



## Jemma0717

Happygurl said:


> Hi, I'm due August 26th! I found out the 13th I think, at 9 Dpo. My first ultrasound will be at 7+3. I was in town for the holidays so I told pretty much my whole family! Couldn't help it! Hopefully everything turns out okay.
> 
> So far I cry a LOT, and I'm so tired it's like the walking dead. Been taking 2 hour naps during the holidays, but worried what I'll do when I have to go back to work! Anyone else exhausted?

me, I hate it. Too much sleep gives me headaches


----------



## Blessedbybaby

Due August 20th!!! So excited!!!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hi ladies! Congrats!!

My first appt is Friday. :)


----------



## feeble

My first scan is a week tomorrow!!!

Very excited!


----------



## hello_kitty

I'm due on august 29th, 2010


----------



## Charpsxx

Hello everyone!

I will be due on 29th, providing everything goes ok! Like many of you im nervous aswell! Fingers x for everyone.

The only symtoms ive had really is sore boobs and mild back pain. Im having real trouble getting an appointment at my surgery. So, is it best to go to the doctors around 7-8 weeks?

xxx


----------



## Emmy0320

I too now have an appointment tomorrow. Apparently now I'm being told they have to confirm the pregnancy before the referral... opposite of what I was told yesterday, haha. Anyways, I will go in tomorrow but am not completely sure of what the appointment with entail, whether or not they will just do a blood test to confirm or a full exam before referring me out... I guess it will be a surprise!


----------



## Jemma0717

went to appt today...guess my due date has changed to Aug 3rd so I don't belong here anymore. :(


----------



## chocolate

Hiya, Im due 3rd September xx


----------



## chocolate

Jemma0717 said:


> went to appt today...guess my due date has changed to Aug 3rd so I don't belong here anymore. :(

How did that happen??? lol
Congratulations on skipping 4 weeks though, fab!


----------



## vwbabymomma

August 25th :D


----------



## Jemma0717

chocolate said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> went to appt today...guess my due date has changed to Aug 3rd so I don't belong here anymore. :(
> 
> How did that happen??? lol
> Congratulations on skipping 4 weeks though, fab!Click to expand...

Well she felt my uterus and noticed it feels bigger than only 4 weeks and asked about my previous period which really wasn't much of a period. She concluded that it was probably implantation bleeding. I am not 100% for sure but will go for a scan in Jan sometime I hope


----------



## feeble

Really annoyed now. Have tried to contact my midwife 3 times an no one has got back to me! I really wanted my notes in order for my first scan on the 5th but now I am thinking about sodding them all off, just going to the scans and dealing with my consultant! It's been 2 weeks and no one has been back in touch with me!


----------



## chocolate

Feeble thats awful, hope they get back to you soon!
I have a scan on the 8th or 9th Jan at 6 weeks 1 day and am worried the heartbeat wont be there as it could be too early but Ill think the worse. Was going to put it back a few days but going to be brave and keep it!

Jemma, wow! Ive heard of that happening before. Just think you have done 4 weeks of pregnancy without worrying about every sign and symptom :thumbup:


----------



## Jemma0717

chocolate said:


> Jemma, wow! Ive heard of that happening before. Just think you have done 4 weeks of pregnancy without worrying about every sign and symptom :thumbup:

Really? I never have so that makes me feel a little better...I just wish I knew my hcg levels even though I know they start to level out later on. I guess I am just having a hard time believing it haha but if it is, it's a great thing! I am soo anxious to tell people :haha:


----------



## pichi

hi :wave: i'm due 1st September :) mind if i join? :blush:


----------



## feeble

chocolate said:


> Feeble thats awful, hope they get back to you soon!
> I have a scan on the 8th or 9th Jan at 6 weeks 1 day and am worried the heartbeat wont be there as it could be too early but Ill think the worse. Was going to put it back a few days but going to be brave and keep it!
> 
> Jemma, wow! Ive heard of that happening before. Just think you have done 4 weeks of pregnancy without worrying about every sign and symptom :thumbup:

That's exactly why I was asked to come back at 7 weeks, apparently it's really much easier to see a heartbeat then. 

I wouldnt worry if they can't find anything, they will probably just ask to scan you again in 2 weeks but it would be a nail biting two weeks your right! 

Best of luck, I hope it shows you something! X x x


----------



## Mrskg

Hi everyone xxx

Jemma you do belong here lol don't leave now your still due august an by the looks of it so far it's going to be a busy month x

Good luck to all up coming apps an scans xxx

I decided to wait till 8wks for my early scan just so I know I will see something I don't think I could deal with any uncertainty xx so just wishing it was the 20th of jan now!!!! Got my booking in app for 1st of feb an 12wk scan on 16th of feb so lots tomkeep my spirits up x I really want to wait till my due date of first mc on new yrs eve to do digi but on Monday night my poas addiction got the better of me so I done it an got........3+! Delighted so far looks like things progressing nicely an I know my levels are over 2000 by digi so imagine what they will be at 8wks! Hoping high levels don't m ean twins lol xxx

Sweet pea any update???


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hi: Pichi! 

Got my first appointment/ scan date, Jan 17th. :)


----------



## pichi

I went to the loo and when I wiped there was dark red blood:cry: please don't be what I think it could be :(


----------



## Jemma0717

pichi said:


> I went to the loo and when I wiped there was dark red blood:cry: please don't be what I think it could be :(

:hugs: Don't think that way just yet. Some people have bleeding during. Please keep us posted.


----------



## chocolate

Pichi, sorry for your scare with the blood, I had spotting with DS2 and have heard of lots of people who have had blood and all been well. 
Jemma0717 thought she had a period and turns out it was pregnancy spotting/bleeding and she is now 4 weeks further along!

Jemma, yeah apparantley quite a few women get what they think is a period and presume not pregnant when actually some people just bleed at the time their period is usually due!

I am going to keep the 6 week appointment but not expect to see a heartbeat and just see it as an additional scan


----------



## 08marchbean

i think im due 21st aug (will have to confirm with scan tho) can i join?! :wave:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Ok so my update... Things didnt work out this time. Guess it wasnt our time. :(. Planning on TTC right away. So happy for you all. :). Hoping sticky beans for everyone!! <3


----------



## saitiffeh

Hi ladies, I am due August 28th, may I join? It would be nice to chat with ladies who are due around the same time. I'm in the Fire Flys group too but my DD is the latest and I feel so alone! lol

SweetPea I again wish you the best in your next cycle... here's hoping for a New Years BFP!

I'm gonna go now and get caught up on the past posts :)


----------



## Kasi02

Hi everyone! 

I'm due on the 31st August according to the online due date calendar. I got a BFP 2 days ago and am very excited. I think I will have quite a few suspicious friends and family when they see me drinking water on NYE!

How are you all feeling? x


----------



## Kasi02

So sorry sweatpea, just seeing your latest post. Fingers are crossed for you! xx


----------



## saitiffeh

Hi Kasi :)

Feeling okay here. Not much by way of symptoms, had a couple of mornings with MS, and feeling a lot more fatigued. Otherwise so far so good!

Although NYE I am gonna miss out on having a drink with OH! lol


----------



## laura4disney

I am due on the 31st August according to the online calendar!! We found out on Christmas Eve!! I am very excited!! xx


----------



## Kasi02

Lol saitiffeh.

I've had no MS, with my first I was sick all the time but then I didn't find out until I was 2 months gone (mistook spotting for a light period). Very tender and swollen bb though and pretty tired. I'm trying not to tell anyone until the 12 week scan, but it's sooo hard!


----------



## TTCb1

They say im due on Aug 23! But will for sure know when i have my scan :) Hoping there is one healthy baby in there and not twins...


----------



## Newbride2011

I'm due on the 20th August, praying the next 6 weeks go fast so I can see bubs!!! xxx


----------



## Project B

Hi ladies, 
Im due around 28th Aug, sooo excited and nervous that everything will be okay. Hope you are all feeling okay, Im pretty tired but not sure is that due to Xmas! :flower:


----------



## Charpsxx

Hey everyone, im due on 29th Aug, 5 weeks and 3 days pg, has anyone else had the feeling of bruised tummy or sore to touch tummy? xx


----------



## Mrskg

Hi everyone x congrats on all the bfp's x

Sweet pea I hope you fall as quick as I did an you can come back and join us xxx

Pichi how's you?

Charps I have had slight cramps now an agian not sure if it's sore to touch wheni have these x Its just all the muscles loosening after 3 dd my muscle don't take much to loosen lol xxx


----------



## sweet83

hello ladies..

my due date is sep-6th ..


----------



## Emmy0320

Welcome to all the new ladies. :)



Charpsxx said:


> Hey everyone, im due on 29th Aug, 5 weeks and 3 days pg, has anyone else had the feeling of bruised tummy or sore to touch tummy? xx

Congrats- I'm due on the 30th! My stomach hurts but mainly from cramping. I've heard other say that they feel sore muscles as everything stretches though, I'm sure there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## saitiffeh

Yeah my stomach hurt a little last week, but more like little cramps and pinches.


----------



## pichi

well girls - i think i'll be leaving you :cry: i'm still bleeding and now cramping. the Dr's done nothing! so i guess i just have to wait. my temperature is still up but guessing that will drop once i stop bleeding.

hope everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## chocolate

Pici so sorry your going through this, fingers crossed you still have a good outcome though as it does happen xx


----------



## saitiffeh

Pichi so sorry to hear :( 
My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Mrskg

Pichi I'm so sorry xxxxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## kcoennen

Hey ladies - Is anyone else having cramping? Is it normal? I'm not having severe cramps, it's just worrying me.


----------



## pichi

we just have to hope that i fall pregnant again with a sticky bean next time. never thought it would happen to me :( (as naive as that sounds)


----------



## Mrskg

Pichi I always thought I was quite a bright person but now I realise how niave I really was x I have 3 dd an mc never crossed my mind x I'd never heard of missed mc till July! And as for chemical I didnt even know they existed x I honestly never thought I'd have to go through it 3 times! I have learnt too much over the last 6 months that it actually amazes me people fall pregnant at all x now with this pregnancy all the innocence is gone I'm trying to stay positive but it's so hard an then you think no it'll not happen a 4th time but I've already read a post today from a buddy who is suffering a 4th loss I really never thought it could be this hard x


----------



## pichi

chin up hun and believe everything will be fine in this pregnancy for you which i'm sure it will be.

i was so lucky with Pixie and had such an easy and care-free pregnancy... i hoped it would be the same the 2nd time i fell pregnant - not this :(

as for cramping, it's normal to cramp especially with your first. it's just your uterus growing and stretching :flower:


----------



## kcoennen

Thank you. I didn't think I would be this anxious and so worried!

I'm sorry for your loss. How far along were you?


----------



## pichi

I would be 4+6 today


----------



## SweetPea0903

pichi said:


> we just have to hope that i fall pregnant again with a sticky bean next time. never thought it would happen to me :( (as naive as that sounds)

I think we've all felt that way to an extent. I'm so sorry Pichi. :(


----------



## SweetPea0903

I was reading in our cases with the chemical pregnancy that it is actually very common and most women don't even know they were pregnant to begin with. That's why most women don't know of such a thing. Here's the link if interested

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/chemical-pregnancy.html


----------



## pichi

Sweetpea lets hope we get our lovely bfp soon :) im sorry you had to suffer similar too :(


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah I basically got told by nurse if I hadn't tested early I'd never have known in sept I tested day after af due so to me that is not early an I would have known I was in agony an only bled for 24hrs x in oct I did test early but only because I was going on hol an would have been on Theme park rides that time no pain an only bled for 2days x as hard as a loss is I'd rather know than not if that makes sense xxx


----------



## pichi

Yeah. Totally know what you mean. I tested 12dpo; the day my period was due. I have my daughter to be thankful for so I know my body can do it


----------



## Riliye

Here's the best I can do to give you guys a ray of hope in this awful time, Pichi, sweetpea. 

Last month I had a chemical that I lost at 4(+5). I had a regular "period", and then ovulated normally not long afterwards. I tested at 13 DPO this month, just plain SURE I didn't catch that egg, but I'm now exactly 4(+5) again, this time with extremely strong positives. There are many other stories like mine out there on BnB, so while I know this doesn't help the pain of that loss, know that it doesn't automatically doom your next attempt to failure. 

I'm terribly sorry for your loss and just want you both to know that I'll keep you in my mind and prayers. Please feel free to message me for anything, even if you just need to rant or need a shoulder.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Mrskg: At least she gave you an answer. Mine basically said that I may have read my tests wrong and was never pregnant to begin with. I know I was, I had symptoms, plus I highly doubt that I had 3 false positive tests, and not for nothing but it's not that hard to read a test, especially when the lines are clear as day. I was so mad and still am to this day. There was no compassion and they made me feel so stupid. :(


----------



## SweetPea0903

Might I add that it was the nurse that said this stuff. Not the doctor. I mean I understand he has to deal with this everyday, and it's not new to her, but she needs to realize that it's new to all the first time moms to be. She seriously needs a class on compassion.


----------



## pichi

i didn't get given an explanation either. i done numerous tests - even a digi that said 1-2. i had a gut feeling my hcg levels weren't doubling though


----------



## KIALea

Pichi and Sweetpea, so so sorry for your losses :nope: but chin up and im sure those eggos will be preggo nexy cycle xxxxx

I had a scan today because this is now the 3rd day i have been having very painfull deep scooping cramps (scooping is the only way i can describe as it feels like someone is scooping out my womb with a metal spoon!!)

I know pinching and stabbing pains are the norm and ive had those for 2 weeks but the doctor wanted to rule out any ectopic pg so sent me for a scan...

The good news is they can see the sack in the right place thank god, but cant see the baby yet, she says its too early and by the sack measurement has put me back to 5w 2d so now i guess my new rough due date is August 29th. :flower:

Will be scanned again in 2 weeks to see if she can see baby, i wasnt expecting her say that after finding it was in the right place, but maybe she wants to put my mind at rest as she said she cant say everything will be ok because there is nothing to see yet. Im not going to refuse the extra chance to see something!!

xx


----------



## SweetPea0903

I had a feeling something was off as well.


----------



## saitiffeh

So sorry to the ladies who were disappointed this month, I hope you get your BFP again soon :)

Does anyone else ever get kinda sore in their stomach area if they've been busy for too long? I almost feel like my uterus starts to get tight and sore, and I just need to sit down and take a break.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

I'm really sorry for your loss and the completely insensitve care you received, SweetPea. :hugs: 

:hugs: for you too, Pichi, may you both get sticky BFPs again really soon. :flower:


----------



## Mrskg

Sweet pea an pichi I think it must be nurses in general! I actually wonder why some of them work in the epu! With my mmc I got so many different opinions I had 2failed medical managments but quite a few of the nurses told me imhad passed everything this was over the phone! I knew i hadn't by reading on here I eventually got another scan basically to shut me up an guess what sac was still there I actually felt happy because I was staring to think I was going mad!
With my chemical in sept I never got seen just spoke to me over phone I believe with the symptoms I was having it was eptopic but removed itself luckily x I was really I'll an they still wouldn't see me x I knew this pregnancy wasn't right I never got bfp till day after af an the tests never got darker they were really faint x
With the chemical in oct I had a digi 1-2 on the 17th on the 22nd when I came back from hol I thought I'd do another to see if it had moved to 2-3 but it came up not pregnant I was shocked I really thought things were ok I'd even had nausea in the morning I was still getting a faint line on normal tests but I phoned epu an they told me to come up to get bloods done x when nurse walked into the room an I was crying she thought it was because of the memories of mmc she would not listen to what I was saying x she told me a line is a line ignore digi they are her worst nightmare! She basically told me everything would be fine this time an to hold onto hope I knew in myheart it was over I could not ignore digi x she even had the cheek to say well a least you can get pregnant we have women in here all the time that would love to be in your position ... Yeah right! I started bleeding the next day and obviously bloods came back negative which I find strange because I was still getting a line on tests x
I had a period in november an hey we've managed to catch that eggy again 4 times since April lol must be super fertile now I just need sticky dust x sorry for long post x


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

I'm due 21st :)


----------



## Emmy0320

So I had an appointment yesterday for a urine test to confirm the pregnancy... which of course it did, and I went in today for bloodwork. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything comes back fine!

I'm so sorry for the losses we've had on here recently... how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Krystal 123

Hey ... I'm due 20th august :) ... Looking forward to my first scan in just under 2 weeks. New to this site, I've find it sooo helpful x


----------



## xo_mdk

Hi there ladies, I'm due on the 28th of August, so long to wait and I'm still waiting for my first doctors apppointment. 
I was reading through most of the posts, sorry about the losses :(


----------



## Mrskg

Happy new year everyone x 2012 will be the year all our wishes come true x


----------



## Happygurl

saitiffeh said:


> So sorry to the ladies who were disappointed this month, I hope you get your BFP again soon :)
> 
> Does anyone else ever get kinda sore in their stomach area if they've been busy for too long? I almost feel like my uterus starts to get tight and sore, and I just need to sit down and take a break.

I haven't had this happen, but I haven't been all that busy during the holidays since I'm with my folks. I have noticed a pulling feeling if I stretch my tummy in some fashion. Mostly just tired, emotional, gassy, and nauseated. :wacko: 

Are y'all starting to have food aversions? I think I'm going crazy. I cried for half an hour yesterday because I couldn't find anything I wanted to eat! 

Very sorry to hear about the recent losses on this thread.


----------



## saitiffeh

Not aversions but tonight I was CRAVING pizza like crazy.
And my sense of smell is picking up. I keep driving hubby nuts.


----------



## Mrskg

I'm starving all the time but nothing appealing to me either x rice crispies seem to be my fall back just now an no smell lol x


----------



## KIALea

saitiffeh said:


> Not aversions but tonight I was CRAVING pizza like crazy.
> And my sense of smell is picking up. I keep driving hubby nuts.

Im with you on the sense of small, i was retching scraping something in the bin earlier and my hubby said he couldnt smell anything plus had just changed it!!


----------



## saitiffeh

Yeah I keep smelling the garbage too... even after I change it, the smell is never gone! ANd the smell of the dog.... oh boy!!!!


----------



## Emmy0320

So it's official. At 5w5d I officially have morning sickness... yuck. I've been a bit nauseous on and off for the past week, but this morning I vomited not 3 minutes after getting up. I went from fine to sweating and changing colors so quickly and I'm bummed!

It's a little daunting to think that this is going to happen for the next 6 weeks or so but I'm up for it if it means baby is healthy. I've already stocked up on ginger tea and am getting used to the "i could gag and vomit at any minute" feeling that I've felt since this morning. :( At least I only actually got sick once.

Anyone else experiencing this yet? And where do you buy ginger candy? I keep reading about it but can't find it anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## Riliye

*Emmy* -- Altoids makes a tin of ginger mints that I've heard really helps. Don't know myself yet, but I'd check those out. I never saw them in stores when I lived in TN but they're all over the place here in Oregon.


----------



## Emmy0320

Riliye said:


> *Emmy* -- Altoids makes a tin of ginger mints that I've heard really helps. Don't know myself yet, but I'd check those out. I never saw them in stores when I lived in TN but they're all over the place here in Oregon.

Thank you! If they sell them in Ohio I will find them. If not, I'll buy them off of the internet, haha.


----------



## Kasi02

Morning sickness just started for me today. There I was in the shower thinking 'Happy Days, no sickness this is going great!'. 10 mins later i had my head down the toilet lol. Thankfully after I was sick I felt fine, hopefully it stays that way because I was constantly sick with my first child. 

Yeah I have that hungry but nothing appeals thing too...can't take anything too over powering either.

How is everyone keeping? x


----------



## KIALea

Hey ladies, hope you are all well??

I have been suffering since friday with ms sickness retch and gag after anything even a little strenuous ie walking up stairs! i actually go to the loo at work to gag because i feel like its building up and up! Ive only been sick once and thats when i had a massive migraine too! But i am feeling on the verge of chucking up literally from dawn till i sleep again! :(

Please pass soon!


----------



## saitiffeh

Still no MS for me but I figure I've got lots of time for that!


----------



## Emmy0320

KIALea said:


> Hey ladies, hope you are all well??
> 
> I have been suffering since friday with ms sickness retch and gag after anything even a little strenuous ie walking up stairs! i actually go to the loo at work to gag because i feel like its building up and up! Ive only been sick once and thats when i had a massive migraine too! But i am feeling on the verge of chucking up literally from dawn till i sleep again! :(
> 
> Please pass soon!

I'm not feeling so wonderful either. I know what you mean about the stairs too. When classes started two weeks ago I had to walk up 3 flights, which I do all the time just fine. I was VERY winded at the top and I even walked slowly because I was so nauseous. I was breathing so hard it kind of scared me. I quit smoking when I found out I was pregnant so it was even more alarming as you'd think I would've felt great. 

I've still only thrown up once. I've realized that my cue is to eat ASAP when I get that empty gurgly feeling in my stomach and so far I've been able to get by without more vomitting... just a lot of nausea. Good luck, we'll be past it in no time (or at least that's what I tell myself, haha)!


----------



## Emmy0320

saitiffeh said:


> Still no MS for me but I figure I've got lots of time for that!

Maybe you will luck out. My MS started two weeks ago! I'll cross my fingers for you!


----------

